# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  peut-on corriger un post?

## r0d

Je n'aime pas les 'fotes d'ortograffe', mais parfois, quand j'cris un post rapidement, je fais des 'fauets ed frappz'. Ou bien parfois, j'oublie de mentionner quelque chose, o je formule mal une question ou une rponse.

Bref, je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de corriger un post aprs l'avoir post?

----------


## Erwy

oui, bouton editer en haut a droite de ton post

----------


## christopheJ

Tu as un petit bouton editer

Juste a cot de citer, en haut a droite du poste que tu as ecrit.

----------


## r0d

ok merci, j'avais pas vu   ::oops::  
merci encore.

----------

